# 28 laws on grizzly rims??



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Wondering if i should bother? Someone local is selling S/W 28's on 660 grizzly rims for $400 and i am thinking about buying them. Although, i ride a lot of trail and a lot of thick soup mid also. I am running zillas now and like how smooth they are..
I realize a pure mud tire is not meant for smooth trail rides but how bad is it really? Will i be miserable and bouncing everywhere?

Also, the grizzly rims have the 4/110 offset i believe so they should fit correct?

For the price hes asking is it worth trying them out?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

28's suck. they are the worst riding tire out there... I'd stay away.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I wouldn't say they suck, they do ride rough to the round profile. If used for pure trail they may not be the best choice. Like any outlaw they do pull well.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

To me they do so well in the mud, you look passed the rough ride lol .. I know mine are OL2s but I've watched Jacob on his 500 with 28s go everywhere! 

Idk if you don't jump in every hole you come across they might not be worth the rough ride.. But if they are like new 400 is a good deal!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Here they are. Maybe i should just wait for 29.5 laws? 
I hit most every hole i encounter but i do like a decent ride also.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

28's I bought on ITP rims I didn't use for $500. No regrets. Sure they're not smooth but they fit the budget and I'm sure glad I got them.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Found some 29.5 all skinnies on popo rims for $500.
Now were talkin!
Now if i can convince the mrs. Into letting me buy them!
They even still have the hairs on the tire!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Here they are..


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

You lucky dog


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

I have them. Feel like a track hoe at low speeds but pull like one in the mud and creek. I like em

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice find! 


"it's a trick!! Get an axe!! 


.


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Be crazy not to buy em I just bought the tires by them self for 830


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

29 laws on rims for $500 is a deal. I sold just 29 laws for $500 4 years ago. And then the guy threw me an extra $20 for driving to meet him half way... Told him dont worry about it he drove just as far as I did, but he insisted I take the extra $20.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

U would be crazy not to take tht offer ....they look in good shape too!


----------

